# tractor scoop



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Just saw the tractor scoop in an attachment catalog while at sears the other day and I am impressed. Has any one seen this attachment in person? I would like to know if it is a heavy-duty like the dozer blade. I think that the lift and release levers are clever and beats the heck out of ropes. I am also glad that Sears continues to add attachments for their L&G equipment. It just makes the Sears tractor line more versatile and being backed by service and warranty and with their prices, only a fool would argue with that.

PS: I like the log splitter too!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I keep hearing about this scoop....I went out to the Sears site to look at it and I couldn't find it...anybody have a pic of it?

Good to hear from you Ed...it's been a while.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I keep hearing about this scoop....I went out to the Sears site to look at it and I couldn't find it...anybody have a pic of it?
> 
> Good to hear from you Ed...it's been a while. *


I posted a thread on 2/14/05 showing pics of some of the new 2005 attachments. It's now on page 2 here, maybe it should be a sticky along with the older attachment thread?

Anyway, here's a link to that thread......
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7808


----------



## DirtDigger (Feb 25, 2005)

*Sale*

The new tractor scoop is on sale for craftsman club members for 399.00 a savings of 100... i beleive the sale runs till March 12


----------

